# Help ID these fish!



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey Everyone. I was in Petsmart today and decided to look at the fish just because i didnt feel like answerin questions about if the G/F's dog would like this or that toy. They had a tank with 2 fish in it that were labled Pacu. They looked like Piranhas to me because of their jaw but noone would listen to me so i bought them. Here are some pics im sorry bout the quality but they hide alot when i turn the light on. Here is 3 pics. I wanna hear what everyone has to say.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Need better pics, it looks like they have pacu like eye's


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

They dont really have the pacu shape lol but im not sure what they could be maybe reds?


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Ba20 said:


> Need better pics, it looks like they have pacu like eye's


Im sorry bout the quality of the pics. The white gravel makes getting pics really hard because it reflects the flash from the camera. In the last pic the fish on the right that you can just see its head is a Red Belly i have had for a whyle. If that helps comparing the eyes on them. They are all within 1/2in of eachother.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

A pacu at that size shuld look like this http://www.aquariumfish.net/images_01/allens_pacu_w360.jpg


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

They looks similar to my Red Belly ive had but their head is shaped more like a Black Piranhas head then my Red Bellys head. They doo have a little color on them but not much. IM assuming the color diff is from the food they are fed.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

almost sure there just natts... doesnt resemble a pacu imo


----------



## delegat (Mar 22, 2007)

they look like my 2" reds.


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

delegat said:


> they look like my 2" reds.


They are about 2.5". They were saposed to be Red Belly Pacu but i put some shrimp in there for my Red Belly and they ate it like it was nothing.


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

look like normal reds to me


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Baby Pacu pics right here-

























Baby red-


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Ok. Well im glad i was right that they are deff Piranhas. She would have never let me forget if i was wrong and they really were Pacu. I like the idea of them being Reds since i was planning on getting a few more of them after i move my Oscar upstairs tommorow.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

idk. the eye and forehead don't look quite right. don't think they are pacu tho.


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Definately not Pacu! I thought we knew the difference people, you can clearly tell these are not pacu! Nice pick up!!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Natts...


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

How much did you pay?


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

looks like some nice lil redz....


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

They look like natts no question about it.


----------



## AE Aquatics (Bong) (Jan 7, 2008)

Those are Natts, I don't know how true it is but I was told that they can't carry Piranhas.
Alex


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Juvenile P. nattereri.


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

notaverage said:


> How much did you pay?


They were $9.99. I didnt think they could carry Piranhas either thats why i bought them. They were labled as Pacu though.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Retaks said:


> How much did you pay?


They were $9.99. I didnt think they could carry Piranhas either thats why i bought them. They were labled as Pacu though.
[/quote]
I've never seen them carry piranhas befor so I generally thought that they do not carry them. Maybe they they believed that they were pacus.


----------

